# Devils Lake Fishing Report 1/20



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fishing on the lake continues to be fairly good with the best bite 
being early morning and evenings. Anglers are working the edges of flooded 
trees and rockier points. Some of the better areas are the ridges and points 
in the Flats, the trees around Grahams Island, Doc Hagens, Bud Bay, Old Mil 
Bay, the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area, the humps and old railroad tressel in 
Mission Bay, and Stromme Addition. Buckshots, forage minnows, frostee spoons, 
jigging raps, and nils tipped with minnows or minnow heads have been working 
the best. Anglers are also using sonars and chubby darters as well. Pike 
fishing overall has been excellent, but occasionally there are slow days. The 
better areas have been the north end of Six Mile Bay, Lake Irvin, and 
Sweetwater/Morrison lakes. Try herring or smelt with tip-ups. Perch and 
crappie fishing remain very slow with only some occasional fish being caught. 
A few perch are being caught around the towers and mouth of Creel and some 
occasional crappie are being caught in Six Mile. Ice conditions are slowly 
improving and are typically 12-18 inches. However, some areas around the trees 
and areas with thicker snow cover have as little as 9. Caution is required and 
if you plan to move a lot we still recommend atv?s or snowmobiles. Good Luck & 
Good Fishing!!!


----------

